# Sacramento vs. Phoenix Game Thread (2/8)



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (32-15) vs. Phoenix Suns (38-11)
Arco Arena, Tuesday February 8th, 2005
7:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBATV
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Suns board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview*</center>


----------



## Peja Vu

-From Suns.com:



> Sacramento proved to be an early season thorn in the side of the Suns, squeezing out a 113-111 November win on the Suns' home court. While offense wasn't a problem for Phoenix that night (both Amare Stoudemire and Steve Nash had 29 points) or many nights for that matter, defense was a major contributor to the loss. Chris Webber, Mike Bibby and Peja Stojacovic all had 20 or better for the night in scoring on the Kings' side. C-Webb also chimed in with 10 boards. The Suns leading rebounder was Shawn Marion, who has really upped his numbers thanks to his move to the four spot on the floor.


----------



## Kekai

Hehe I beat you to the game thread. I hope the Suns win but I think the Kings can cause some matchup problems for them. Suns need to get out and run, but the Kings have excellent shooters and thats what Im worried about. Should be an excellent game though. Oh yea the game preview link doesn't work to let you know.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> I hope the Suns win but I think the Kings can cause some matchup problems for them.


:yes: 

Last game, Webber abused Marion...



> Oh yea the game preview link doesn't work to let you know.


I know, I will update that when it becomes available.


----------



## azirishmusic

I'm not terribly clear as to just how healthy Webber, Peja, and Mobley are. Their stat lines against the Knicks were pretty poor.

There have been innumerable changes on the Suns since the game in November. That game was before the Suns picked up ex-King Jimmy Jackson and it was before Steven Hunter was made part of the rotation. That may not seem like much, but he was on KG last week and helped to hold Garnett to 12 points.


----------



## Kekai

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> Last game, Webber abused Marion...


I hope they put Steven Hunter on him. Heck, Hunter played good on KG, he should do good against Webber. I want to see him and Amare in at the same time.





> I know, I will update that when it becomes available.


Ok, I'll copy it from you and put it in the Suns board when you get it


----------



## ChristopherJ

These are the games that make the NBA so fun watch. I think it's going to be close, but the Suns will outshoot the Kings.

Prediction:

Suns 118
Kings 113


Marion 26 pts, 16 rebs
Nash 17 pts, 13 dimes

Cwebb 26 pts, 11 rebs, 7 dimes
Bibby 24 pts, 8 dimes


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> I'm not terribly clear as to just how healthy Webber, Peja, and Mobley are. Their stat lines against the Knicks were pretty poor.


This will be only the second game since those 3 returned to the lineup together. Their stats were pretty awful (especially shooting), but Webber was still able to put up a triple-double.



> There have been innumerable changes on the Suns since the game in November.


Yeah, Same with the Kings (Maurice Evans and Matt Barnes are actually part of the rotation, Christie out...Mobley in, BJax hurt). I guess I shouldn't take too much from a game that was so early in the season


----------



## Amareca

Maybe the refs will call hand-checking this time.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 114
Suns 108


----------



## Peja Vu

-Grant Napear on tomorrow's game (from his show):
1. The Kings will lose by 20 if Webber doesn't plant his butt in the post all game long.

2. Cuttino needs to have 25 points for the Kings to win.


----------



## Kekai

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> -Grant Napear on tomorrow's game (from his show):
> 1. The Kings will lose by 20 if Webber doesn't plant his butt in the post all game long.
> 
> 2. Cuttino needs to have 25 points for the Kings to win.



1. I hope Webber gets guarded by Hunter.

2. Wow. I don't know. Joe should do a good job on him, 25 is kind of high for him I think.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

The Kings got better than the last time we played... funny we got better on the defensive side of the ball when Christie left... our bench is much better... it should make a fun game but if Marion is on Webber its gonna be a Kings W agian... also i wouldnt look into that Blazers lose to much , 1. Blazers have our number no matter what thier records shows , and second 3 of our key starters returned all at once , that was just sloppy and rusty ... but 2 days off should do them some good... never the less this is gonna be a close game.. Kings will win 104-100


----------



## halfbreed

Good old fashioned shootout. 

Kings 119
Suns 116

It could easily be the other way around though, as the Suns would like to pay the Kings back for beating them in Phoenix.


----------



## azirishmusic

The key will be how well the Kings shoot from the outside. If the Kings shoot 40.6% from the field like they did against the pathetic Knicks, the Suns will be clearing their bench in the fourth quarter of a blowout. If the Kings shoot well, the game should be close.


----------



## SacTown16

Prediction:

Suns 104
Kings 114

Bibby: 36 pts, 7 dimes
Webber: 24 pts, 13 Reb
Peja: 22 pts

I actually don't fear the Suns like other teams (Spurs, wolves)
If the Kings play it right they should abuse Marion early and open it up for the outside game. At home, I just don't fear the suns.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Maybe the refs will call hand-checking this time.


Talking about the refs already huh? Jeez, stop being so pathetic.


----------



## Kekai

Hey guys it will be a good game. Come post your thoughts and post some play by play for us in the 
Suns Game Thread 

And come post in the suns board anytme you want.


----------



## JT

*fake!*

kings will win this one...time to cwebb to dominate the fake allstar marion. also on his hitlist:
manu ginobili (spurs)
rashard lewis (sonics)
29 nba coaches (excepting adelman who i know voted for him)


----------



## Peja Vu

Adelman puts focus on offense


----------



## SirChaz

*Re: fake!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> kings will win this one...time to cwebb to dominate the fake allstar marion. also on his hitlist:
> manu ginobili (spurs)
> rashard lewis (sonics)
> 29 nba coaches (excepting adelman who i know voted for him)



Adelman can't vote for his own players. :sigh:


----------



## G-Force

*Re: fake!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> kings will win this one...time to cwebb to dominate the fake allstar marion. also on his hitlist:
> manu ginobili (spurs)
> rashard lewis (sonics)
> 29 nba coaches (excepting adelman who i know voted for him)


Is that Webber's hitlist or yours?  

I'm pulling for you guys to smack down the kids from Phoenix. Of course I will not be cheering you on come Thursday night in Seattle.

G-Force


----------



## Peja Vu

Mobley is on fire...12 of Sac's 22 points

Kings 22
Suns 16


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Mobley is on fire...12 of Sac's 22 points
> 
> Kings 22
> Suns 16


YUP, MOBLEY COMING UP HUGE


----------



## Peja Vu

After 1 quarter:

Kings 33
Suns 24

Webber starting to catch fire...


----------



## Kekai

Watch out the Suns normally start off slow but come storming back in the 2nd or 3rd quarters. I hope they will anyway :yes:


----------



## Kekai

Nevermind espn.com sucks :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Uh oh bibby with 3 fouls. Wait thats good for me


I think it's 2???


----------



## Peja Vu

Bibby hits a shot at the buzzer!

At the half:

Kings 64
Suns 60

The Kings did have a 16 point lead at one point...


----------



## SacTown16

We didn't finish the 2nd very good, WE HAVE TO FINISH EACH Q STRONG. Too many off boards for the Suns, can't happen against them.

Halftime:

Suns 60
Kings 64

Mobley: 14 pts, 4 Reb
Bibby: 13 pts
Webber: 10 pts, 5 Reb, 5 dimes


----------



## The_Franchise

Nash vs Bibby has been great so far, Nash is walking all over Sacramento. They really need to start contesting shots (although Nash is hitting everything he puts up).


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Maybe the refs will call hand-checking this time.


Funny that you should mention the refs... After watching this game so far, I don't want to see you complain about the refs ever again...


----------



## The_Franchise

No other big-small combo in the league with a chemistry half as good as Webber and Bibby. Nice three by Webber to seal a late 3rd quarter run.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Wow wish I had the game. So far loooks like Nash is doing everything he can to keep his team in it.


----------



## SacTown16

C-Webb 2 Reb, 1 dime away from Triple-double.


----------



## The_Franchise

Bibby misses both the FT's! 

25 lead changes so far. 

Tied at 113.


----------



## Kekai

Mobley hit a 3... 119-115


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Mobley hit a 3... 119-115


Make that 2, Mobley says "Bam"


----------



## Dodigago

key possesion after marion miss


----------



## TRON

being a Toronto Raptors fan, I almost forget what high level NBA basketball looks like....this is an amazing game, I've been glued to the tv since the Suns cameback in the 2nd!

124-123 Suns 16 secs left!


----------



## The_Franchise

The audacity of Webber with that pass... that blown layup by Miller could cost the Kings the game. 

It's coming down to a last second shot.


----------



## The_Franchise

Adelman should draw up a pick-n-roll with Webber and Bibby, hopefully Bibby will step back and knock down the three.


----------



## Kekai

Good game guys. 125-123. They need to put this on ESPN


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

OMG OMG OMG , NO CALL ON GOAL TENDING......... WOW , HOW CAN YOU MISS THAT !!! WOW OMG !


----------



## Hibachi!

TWICE Brad Miller fails to take it up strong... Cost us the ****ing game...


----------



## Peja Vu

BULL**** :upset:


----------



## JT

*soft cakes.*

how the hell don't you dunk that. great pass from cwebb, right under the rim, and he goes up soft as strawberry cake. :upset:

cwebb shows support by punting the ball into the stands :laugh:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

THEY REPLAYED IT, IT WAS GOAL TENDING , BALL WAS HANGING , COMING DOWN OVER THE PAITED AREA, Thats GOALTEND FOlks , REfs screw us , WOW...


----------



## Hibachi!

I don't ever want to see Amareca complain about the refs ever a****inggain... EVER... his right to complain has been revoked... And everytime he wants to complain, I'll show him a replay of this game...


----------



## The_Franchise

That last play wasn't Brad Miller's fault, he was more worried about the clock expiring so he had to get it out of his hands ASAP.

Adelman should've gone for the win with Bibby.


----------



## Amareca

That was so not goaltending.

Keep crying. Couldn't win on a night when you had to have a chip on your shoulder, turn it over 4 times less and shoot 12-20 from the arc compared to the Suns 7-21. All that on the road and with handchecking going on all game.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I don't ever want to see Amareca complain about the refs ever a****inggain... EVER... his right to complain has been revoked... And everytime he wants to complain, I'll show him a replay of this game...


 please do , THE NBA has it for us , first no all stars , no they steal a game from us ... please post this up quick !


----------



## JT

*they will get demolished.*



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> That was so not goaltending.
> 
> Keep crying. Couldn't win on a night when you had to have a chip on your shoulder, turn it over 4 times less and shoot 12-20 from the arc compared to the Suns 7-21. All that on the road and with handchecking going on all game.


how the hell was there handchecking when nash put up like 31 points and 16 assists? your post was pure garbage. just like the suns championship hopes-GARBAGE. dont let them meet the spurs or kings in the playoffs.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I don't ever want to see Amareca complain about the refs ever a****inggain... EVER... his right to complain has been revoked... And everytime he wants to complain, I'll show him a replay of this game...


Yeah I loved how Steve Nash got knocked down to the floor at least 4 times with no calls.

Loved how you pushed Hunter out of bounds to get a steal. Pushed Marion over to get a steal. Webber pushing Amare in the back on the rebound and Amare getting called for making contact because of that...

Just loved it....

The Kings defense viewed as a total is simply one big reaching in foul. I wonder when the refs are finally going to start calling them for it.


----------



## SirChaz

Hey Brad,

Use the glass or dunk it.

The ball had barely left his hands, there was no goal tend. The ball has to be over the cylinder or on the way down. Amare met him at the top and sent it out. 

The Kings have an excellent team and that was an amazing game. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ChristopherJ

That wasn't goaltending and you guys were whining all game even though you got away with alot more then the Suns. 

Not to forget you had home court advantage and we were off from beyond the arc. So anyone who can't see us going in deep in the playoffs just look at this game.


----------



## Pejavlade

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> That wasn't goaltending and you guys were whining all game even though you got away with alot more then the Suns.
> 
> Not to forget you had home court advantage and we were off from beyond the arc. So anyone who can't see us going in deep in the playoffs just look at this game.


We beat you guys at ure home floor and that was GT. Anyways are players were not 100% that includes peja,webb,cat,bibby so you can have the win but when we come back 100% watch out. I want the Suns to play us in the playoffs i have no doubt we could take the series.


----------



## tempe85

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> We beat you guys at ure home floor and that was GT. Anyways are players were not 100% that includes peja,webb,cat,bibby so you can have the win but when we come back 100% watch out. I want the Suns to play us in the playoffs i have no doubt we could take the series.


WOW you can't even give the Suns credit when credit is due. You are a sad sad little man.

By the way how'd your: 
Kings 114
Suns 108

Prediction go? :yes:


----------



## Pr1me T1me

lmfaoooooooo did u hear the kings commentator! hahaha crying like a lil *****!!!

"HOW THE ---- THAT WAS GOALTENDING! I SWEAR IT WAS!"

LMFAOOO 
STUPID KINGS COMMENTATORS..

HAHHAHHAAHAH GOOD ONE BRAD

*No masked cursing - - PV*


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings should have won, goaltend or not.

They gave up too many second chance points, missed too many free throws, and those 2 stupid technicals.

They blew it...


----------



## Peja Vu

So do Miller or Webber get suspended? Hopefully not with Seattle and Dallas coming up...


----------



## Pejavlade

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> So do Miller or Webber get suspended? Hopefully not with Seattle and Dallas coming up...


I think that miller and webb will both get suspended and fined but i would be furious also after that call. Kings know how to play with players out of the lineup so im not worried.


----------



## Peja Vu

Cuttino was PISSED after the game, look for quotes tomorrow.


----------



## Peja Vu

I am just going off memory, so please note that these are not exact quotes:

*Miller *- The refs interpreted to rules of the game differently than what they really are

*Mobley* - 

If I say anything I am going to get fined....they cost us the game and they won't get punished.

The refs go and cry to Stern.

The refs hold grudges against teams.

-----------------------------

There was more, but I am blanking right now...


----------



## beb0p

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> That wasn't goaltending and you guys were whining all game even though you got away with alot more then the Suns.
> 
> Not to forget you had home court advantage and we were off from beyond the arc. So anyone who can't see us going in deep in the playoffs just look at this game.


Take it from a fan who has followed his team in the playoffs in the last six years - playoff basketball is totally different. If this game is how the Suns are going to play in the post-season, then they definitely won't go deep.

It remains to be seen how Nash hold up in the second half. Nash always start the first half on fire and then cool down considerably in the second before running of gas in the playoff. We King fans know this pattern well from his days as a Maverick.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it from a fan who has followed his team in the playoffs in the last six years - playoff basketball is totally different. If this game is how the Suns are going to play in the post-season, then they definitely won't go deep.
> 
> It remains to be seen how Nash hold up in the second half. Nash always start the first half on fire and then cool down considerably in the second before running of gas in the playoff. We King fans know this pattern well from his days as a Maverick.


Wow, a beb0p sighting 

Good to see you posting here :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu

Recap: Kings Thwarted by Suns in Thriller  

Postgame Quotes


----------



## SacTown16

A couple expression on the game as a whole:

:upset: :no: :hurl: :curse: :banghead:


----------



## HKF

Brad Miller throwing up sugary sweet layup attempts and wasting another Chris Webber triple double.

The NBA means to tell me that C-Webb isn't an all-star? Just so we're clear. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu

-Path to victory blocked by Suns: Kings plead for goaltending call after a shot by Miller is swatted 

-Arco game report 

-Mobley willing to pay for say


----------



## SirChaz

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it from a fan who has followed his team in the playoffs in the last six years - playoff basketball is totally different. If this game is how the Suns are going to play in the post-season, then they definitely won't go deep.
> 
> _It remains to be seen how Nash hold up in the second half. _ Nash always start the first half on fire and then cool down considerably in the second before running of gas in the playoff. We King fans know this pattern well from his days as a Maverick.


Ok Nostradamus. 

Any other future events you want to fill us in on?

Everything is to be seen if it hasn''t happened yet. 
 

If this is how they are going to play? You mean exciting and winning basketball? 

Remember, past performance cannot guarantee future results. The Suns are not the Mavericks.


----------



## tempe85

Why do people always bring up the Mavericks and make it sound like it's a bad thing? Heck they only ended up with the best record in the league that year and lost in 6 games in the Western Conference Championship. That's pretty good you know (some people make it sound like they were swept away in round one).... I mean a couple different things going their way and they could have won. Furthurmore Nash didn't even put up close to the same stats as he's putting up this year as he did that one.. and remember one thing Dallas sorely lacked was an inside presence like Amare... and guess what? The Suns have Amare. I'm sure Kings fans are not going to ever forget that.


----------



## Red_Bandit

anyone have a clip of the last play??


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> anyone have a clip of the last play??


Probably in one of these threads...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140490&forumid=2

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140339&forumid=2


----------



## RedStripe27

> Red_Bandit anyone have a clip of the last play??




http://s116937048.onlinehome.us/AMAROWNED.mpg


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Game pics...


----------

